

Ask HN: What do you use for developer documentation? - nolite

I'm working on a Rails project that is starting to get pretty large in scope, and would like to start producing some clear documentation for the newer developers who are joining the project.  What are some of the tools that people use on their projects or companies that help you maintain clear  and up to date documentation?
======
tucaz
What kind of documentation? Code documentation? Process documentation?
Architecture documentation? Something else?

Anyway, I like the idea of a Wiki or something similar. Everyone can
contribute to it, it's easy to setup and not much effort to put stuff inside
it.

~~~
nolite
Well, at the risk of asking too much... Any (All)of those things.. I'm just
starting out as the tech lead of a project we're bootstraping, and this is one
the the weak areas I find ourselves heading in. So i'd like improve every
aspect of the documentatiton that I can

